# New Pup



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Congratulations on your new puppy!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

fun ,fun , fun coming your way!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow, super pedigree! You should have a lot of fun with this pup!


----------



## Jerry N Connie Walker (Jun 15, 2019)

*New pup*

Hi my name is Jerry I live in Central Florida and have had German shorthaired pointers. I am taking the plunge and getting a field golden from Chris braswells current MH bitch It's 5:00 somewhere (Tipsey) X Stanley steemer. I posted under The general topic and figured I would post it here probably more appropriate anyway really excited for a puppy from this breeding. ?

https://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=985111


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Jerry N Connie Walker*-Welcome!

Congratulations on your new pup.

I merged your duplicate threads into one in the Hunt and Field Section so you would have all your replies in the same thread. 

Hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Jerry N Connie Walker (Jun 15, 2019)

Thanks for the merge just finding my way around. I hope to get a pup with a lot of juice. Chris is very nice and everyone I have spoken with that knows her Tipsy says she is phenomenal. I only know about Stanley what I have read about him.

Thanks for the well wishes


----------



## Jerry N Connie Walker (Jun 15, 2019)

Thanks for the well wishes


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Good luck with your pup!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow - that looks like a great pedigree. Lots of clearly highly talented dogs. Can't wait to hear about your new pup and what he or she accomplishes with you.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

You must be so excited about your puppy, You'll have to post homecoming pictures for us and let us hear about the fun. (No puppy anytime soon for most of us, so must live vicariously  ) You are in an area with a terrific Golden club and some good people, they are hosting the Golden Retriever National in 2020 - maybe you'll want to check them out. With a pedigree like that it sure would be a shame not to do some field work. I am sure you're going to have a blast. Can't wait to hear all about it. Best wishes!!!

Here are links, good Golden people: https://www.jaxretclub.com/officers/

https://mfgrc.org/


----------



## Jerry N Connie Walker (Jun 15, 2019)

Thank you I am friends with Kristen and seen Anney today at the Tampa cluster. I agree it would be a shame not to do some fieldwork and they are great people


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Lucky you. I love Tipsy.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Chris Braswell has nice dogs. I’ve seen the dam in field trials up here in Alaska. Gary Abbott used to run her. I remember when she was a crazy derby dog, she was a joy to watch. I hope you have a great time with your puppy. Red dogs rule!


----------



## Jerry N Connie Walker (Jun 15, 2019)

Alaska7133 said:


> Chris Braswell has nice dogs. I’ve seen the dam in field trials up here in Alaska. Gary Abbott used to run her. I remember when she was a crazy derby dog, she was a joy to watch. I hope you have a great time with your puppy. Red dogs rule!


. Thanks!! Gary made a Facebook post that recently he ran Tipsy and how cool it was that although he hadn't run her in years he was familiar from his early training with her.


----------



## Jerry N Connie Walker (Jun 15, 2019)

hollyk said:


> Lucky you. I love Tipsy.


 thanks! Nice chatting with you


----------



## Jerry N Connie Walker (Jun 15, 2019)

nolefan said:


> You must be so excited about your puppy, You'll have to post homecoming pictures for us and let us hear about the fun. (No puppy anytime soon for most of us, so must live vicariously <img src="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" /> ) You are in an area with a terrific Golden club and some good people, they are hosting the Golden Retriever National in 2020 - maybe you'll want to check them out. With a pedigree like that it sure would be a shame not to do some field work. I am sure you're going to have a blast. Can't wait to hear all about it. Best wishes!!!
> 
> Here are links, good Golden people: https://www.jaxretclub.com/officers/
> 
> https://mfgrc.org/


 Thanks I am counting on them folks tosteer me right. I know zero about field work


----------



## Jerry N Connie Walker (Jun 15, 2019)

Sweet Girl said:


> Wow - that looks like a great pedigree. Lots of clearly highly talented dogs. Can't wait to hear about your new pup and what he or she accomplishes with you.


 thanks will be plenty of reports


----------



## cruzinmom (Aug 12, 2020)

Jerry N Connie Walker said:


> *New pup*
> 
> Hi my name is Jerry I live in Central Florida and have had German shorthaired pointers. I am taking the plunge and getting a field golden from Chris braswells current MH bitch It's 5:00 somewhere (Tipsey) X Stanley steemer. I posted under The general topic and figured I would post it here probably more appropriate anyway really excited for a puppy from this breeding. ?
> 
> Pedigree: Brassfire 5 oclock somewhere X Stanley Steemer


Hi Jerry,
I just joined the group and spotted your post. I too have a pup from this litter! I'm thrilled to have him, he's been great fun to work with. He's working towards a hunt test now, and his obedience foundation. I was very lucky as a friend told me about this breeding. I live in Ohio, and would have never known about Chris, had it not been for a friend suggestion. 
I knew someone in Florida was receiving a pup. I flew out to get him before the pandemic. Just in time!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations! 

Very exciting times ahead for you and this little one.


----------

